# Accepted Avatar for a EA



## Bro Darren (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I understand and only a MM should display the CS as use it as an avatar but is there an accepted symbol for a EA that is Masonic in nature. 

I take my EA initiation in 2 days and I can't wait to start my journey and the whole "what can a EA use" has been playing on my mind for months now. 

I love the Simpsons Stonecutters avatar but would love to replace it with an appropriate symbol for an EA.  


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Rose (Nov 23, 2013)

Await the time with patience and it will come to light soon


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## caution22113 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bro. Browncoat, I think it is unfair to cheat future brothers out of the opportunity to receive the information conferred or communicated in degrees first hand. My advise would be to remember the name you were given. At the very least, future brothers can receive their degrees "blindly", as all brethren have done...


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 23, 2013)

Maybe the lessons and ritual taught in degree work are different in your jurisdiction, but the EA symbol was not conveyed in mine. This is information that can be gleaned with a simple Google image search, should one be so inclined to look for it. It's not a matter of cheating anyone out of anything. A full disclosure could be published (and they have been numerous times) but even that would fail to substitute for the actual experience.

Regardless, there are things that are secret and things that are not. This is not.


----------



## JJones (Nov 23, 2013)

> Maybe the lessons and ritual taught in degree work are different in your jurisdiction, but the EA symbol was not conveyed in mine. This is information that can be gleaned with a simple Google image search, should one be so inclined to look for it. It's not a matter of cheating anyone out of anything. A full disclosure could be published (and they have been numerous times) but even that would fail to substitute for the actual experience.
> 
> Regardless, there are things that are secret and things that are not. This is not.



It's different here in Texas.  Just because it may not be in the degree work in one jurisdiction doesn't mean it may not be included in another jurisdiction, you even stated this...so with that in mind I'd hope we could be more respectful of the differences in our work and not just openly state something which others may feel should be learned in more traditional ways.

Yes, it's a secret you can easily google for.  Then again, I could google and find a lot of our secrets if I wanted to...that doesn't mean I'd be justified in posting it though.


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 23, 2013)

Curious as to how the most public of all Freemasonry symbols is considered a secret?

Respectful of differences in our work, yes. Absolutely. But if you are prepared to go down this road, then by the same logic, this very forum shouldn't even exist.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 23, 2013)

Browncoat said:


> Curious as to how the most public of all Freemasonry symbols is considered a secret?
> 
> Respectful of differences in our work, yes. Absolutely. But if you are prepared to go down this road, then by the same logic, this very forum shouldn't even exist.



The symbols of Freemasonry are not secret in most cases, for example our working tools. However the explanation of the symbols "can" be secret in some jurisdictions.

This forum exists because we Brethren agreed to keep what should be behind the closed Lodge door where it belongs, and is really not subject to debate.


My suggestion is to move forward...


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Gents,
I didn't mean for my question to seem like I was asking for secrets to be posted, but after reading your comments I can see how that may seem the case - I have only 2 days to go and I'm sure it will come to light.

I was not sure that their was a symbol for an EA or FC as there is for the MM - But it would seem that there is and I will wait it out with much anticipation.


----------



## masonicdove (Nov 23, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> Hi Gents,
> I didn't mean for my question to seem like I was asking for secrets to be posted, but after reading your comments I can see how that may seem the case - I have only 2 days to go and I'm sure it will come to light.
> 
> I was not sure that their was a symbol for an EA or FC as there is for the MM - But it would seem that there is and I will wait it out with much anticipation.



D4rr3n,

You are doing the right thing by waiting to hear and learn about the E.A. Listen clearly and everything will come to light. If you have to sit on your hands to avoid searching these "internets" then do so! 

masonicdove


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm happy and eager to learn as all of my future brothers have done so for centuries before me. 

My Mothers uncle was a Freemason and a member of the Scottish Rite and he was the one that originally sparked my interest. Before calling the GLoV (Victoria) I read most of the "Freemasons for Dummies" to get some insight into where I was contemplating on proceeding. Im not the kind of bloke (Aussie) that just runs head first into stuff on a whim as i prefer to have some idear of what may lay ahead.

The history behind freemasonry that I found in the book was amazing and it really fueled my interest more so. When reading the book I skipped all of the ritual stuff as i didn't want to spoil what lay ahead and have not been tempted to go back to the book to read more into the rituals. That was until now and with my initiation tomorrow night, I am tempted to go back to the book and read about the EA ritual. My willpower is stronger than the temptation to spoil the ONCE in a lifetime occasion so I will refrain for doing so.


----------



## masonicdove (Nov 23, 2013)

I am happy you skipped the rituals. Enjoy tomorrow night!


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 23, 2013)

masonicdove said:


> I am happy you skipped the rituals. Enjoy tomorrow night!



Thanks, can't wait 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso (Nov 23, 2013)

When you become an EA you will know what symbol you can use. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Zaden (Nov 24, 2013)

I chose the working tools as my avatar. This was something that was published openly (even on the bookmark/card of our district deputy GM) so ai think that type of thing would be acceptable. I don't recall a 'symbol' of an EA, though.


----------



## jmiluso (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry I meant he could use the EA square and compass for his avatar. I should have been more specific.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 26, 2013)

jmiluso said:


> Sorry I meant he could use the EA square and compass for his avatar. I should have been more specific.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



The specifics of different "versions" is irrelevant in most jurisdictions. This is one of those things that although may be acceptable in some jurisdictions is not in others.

If this newly Brother is "allowed" in his jurisdiction to wear the Square and Compasses in "any" manner prior to his being raised, then the what's and where's should be discussed between him an his Lodge in private.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 26, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> The specifics of different "versions" is irrelevant in most jurisdictions. This is one of those things that although may be acceptable in some jurisdictions is not in others.
> 
> If this newly Brother is "allowed" in his jurisdiction to wear the Square and Compasses in "any" manner prior to his being raised, then the what's and where's should be discussed between him an his Lodge in private.



Thank you Brother Stewart.
I had that very discussion last night with my local Brothers and it was made clear to me that in my jurisdiction, under the constitution of the UGL, I am free to wear the S&C as an Entered Apprentice. 

I am sensitive to the fact that this rule is different from state to state as it is from nation to nation. 
I am also sensitive to the fact that we all, as we should, have the utmost respect for the degrees and the signs, symbols & etc that come with each degree.  

Bases on these two admissions, and the fact that this is an international forum as such, I will use the tools in accordance with the EA degree as sign of my fraternal respect to each and every one of my Brothers and the Craft.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 26, 2013)

So Mote It Be.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 26, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> Thank you Brother Stewart.
> I had that very discussion last night with my local Brothers and it was made clear to me that in my jurisdiction, under the constitution of the UGL, I am free to wear the S&C as an Entered Apprentice.
> 
> I am sensitive to the fact that this rule is different from state to state as it is from nation to nation.
> ...


Do you pay dues as an EA in your jurisdiction and have voting rights as well?


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 26, 2013)

Brother Steve,
I had to pay my Initiation Fee, UGL Dues & Lodge Dues before entering the Lodge Room on the night of my initiation. Even as an EA I am due to pay the next lot of dues in just over 1 month from now.

As far as voting, I believe that the answer is yes, but in saying that, I have been told so many things regarding the Lodge and Meetings and all the inbetweens and its a lot to take in at the beginning, so I could be wrong regarding the vote but im 99% sure that I do have voting rights. I am working through the constitutions for my UGL now but I'm only 1/10 of the way in.  Once i do get clarification i'll be happy to share it with you.


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 26, 2013)

So in matters of jurisdictional differences, the prevailing rule of law on these forums is the Texas interpretation?


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 26, 2013)

Browncoat said:


> So in matters of jurisdictional differences, the prevailing rule of law on these forums is the Texas interpretation?


That's for the Administrators and Moderators to decide - My personal decision is based on the respect that I have for all of my Brothers.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 27, 2013)

Browncoat said:


> So in matters of jurisdictional differences, the prevailing rule of law on these forums is the Texas interpretation?


This website was originally Masons of Texas, it's owned by a Texas Mason, and the majority of the staff are Texas Masons. So, yes, it is biased towards a Texas jurisdictional flavour, with a number of "where I'm from" inputs.


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 27, 2013)

trysquare said:


> This website was originally Masons of Texas, it's owned by a Texas Mason, and the majority of the staff are Texas Masons. So, yes, it is biased towards a Texas jurisdictional flavour, with a number of "where I'm from" inputs.


So mote it be.

I'm just happy to have such a welcoming place to come, share & ask questions from Brothers with more experience than I.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2013)

Browncoat said:


> So in matters of jurisdictional differences, the prevailing rule of law on these forums is the Texas interpretation?



Since the majority of the staff members are Members of the Grand Lodge of Texas, yes by default. However we are all aware of outside legislative differences, and will enforce either or both as needed.

For example, when I am asked to respond to a "Reported Post" by another member, I first weigh my TX background along with the complainants reasoning before enforcing or acting. Often times the Staff as a whole "body" convenes to make a conscious decision based on our "combined" knowledge.

I sincerely hope Bro. "Browncoat", that this response satisfies your question. If not, please feel free to ask any staff member via Private Messenger... We'll be happy to assist you.


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 27, 2013)

Every forum has it's own climate, largely dictated by those who moderate it. I have been a moderator on a number of forums myself over the years, and am well aware of the difficulties faced, both in the public forums and behind closed doors. I'm well aware of the duties and responsibilities of the moderator staff, and what a thankless undertaking it can be...especially when a newbie comes along an openly questions the status quo. 



Blake Bowden said:


> *Masonic Related Rules, Regulations, and Notifications:*
> 
> 
> This website is not sponsored by, endorsed, or related in any way to any Grand Lodge, constituent lodge, or appendant body.
> ...



As a general rule, "what is" and "what isn't" is largely left up to individual moderator interpretation on any forum. Given the nature of Freemasonry and jurisdictional differences, I personally believe that more disclosure is needed in this rule. If this used to be a mostly Texan forum, currently moderated by Texans, then it should be noted that in matters of jurisdictional differences, Texan interpretation is defacto. In particular:



> While as stated above that we are not related to any official Masonic body, using their rules and regulations as guide as to what would be acceptable on these forums would be prudent.



Should read "Texas rules" instead of "their rules" to alleviate confusion as to how rules are interpreted. I'm not sure how an unbiased staff discussion of issues could take place unless several jurisdictions were represented on the staff if the intent is a non-Texas specific forum. But, I digress. My intent has never been to create dissension with my responses, only clarification, and that has been achieved.

My next question would be, are the Texas bylaws published so that I (and others) may read them in order to minimize jurisdictional differences on the forums in the future?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 27, 2013)

Browncoat said:


> Every forum has it's own climate, largely dictated by those who moderate it. I have been a moderator on a number of forums myself over the years, and am well aware of the difficulties faced, both in the public forums and behind closed doors. I'm well aware of the duties and responsibilities of the moderator staff, and what a thankless undertaking it can be...especially when a newbie comes along an openly questions the status quo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Browncoat,

We're dwelling into muddy waters. I know this is a message forum but there is one main difference between forums for masons and every other subject out there. I am an /anon figure on a gaming forum. I can spout off and not worry about breaking an obligation I made on the VSL. Here, we should first and foremost remember the name we're given as a newly made mason. You will not violate your OB if you follow your obligations. I consider myself a "traveling man" when I'm posting here. I am sure of the masonic affiliations displayed by the others here to be valid but I would never take that as lawful masonic information. I would not participate in nor initiate any sensitive esoteric material.

This is a public forum and Brethren should act as Brethren.

As far as an acceptable avatar for an EA, this should be known once you observe ttgl. There is no *what ifs* here because you have yet to kneel before the alter as a Fellow Craft or Master Mason. This is why Master Masons do not take EAs and FCs displaying the S and C in the position of MM lightly and will correct those who are of a lesser degree to display it correctly...constructively of course.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 27, 2013)

Think of it less like we are "enforcing Texas rules" and more that we are making a judgment call in the best interest of the community and site. It's a nebulous concept, but there is not a lot of black and white here. I've also been a moderator and admin of other forums before and this is a bit of a special case. Given the nature of our discussion it must be kept as best as possible such that folks across a vast number of jurisdictions will not think that the discussion is inappropriate. It doesn't take much to offend some committees/lines and the heat can come down real quick. Sometimes we make a call that affects members and/or posts and I sincerely hope that members realize that the decisions are made in the interest of the community to keep it thriving and most importantly, alive and well.


----------

